# SS 19.09.15 - Elgar #2



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Edward Elgar (1857 - 1934)*

Symphony No. 2 in E-flat major, Op. 63

1. Allegro vivace e nobilmente
2. Larghetto 
3. Rondo
4. Moderato e maestoso

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I've listened to this symphony a few times, but not for a while so it will be good to revisit it this weekend. I'll be listening to:

View attachment 75326


Leonard Slatkin/London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Despite my user name I don't listen to Elgar too often so it will be nice to reacquaint myself with this work (and the others on the set below).


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll see Elgars Ghost's Sir Georg Solti with Sir Adrian Boult here.


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

not heard this very often.... not impressed.....

still i will give this work another try with Ashkenazy/Sydney


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Not really very familiar with this work. I'll go with:

BBC National Orchestra of Wales/Hickox


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I'll bring out one of my trusty ol' vinyl discs:










Hallé Orchestra u. Sir John Barbirolli (HMV/EMI)

Something special happens when You combine the Hallé and Elgar!

/ptr


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

D Smith said:


> I'll see Elgars Ghost's Sir Georg Solti with Sir Adrian Boult here.


I'm on board with this as well.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Listening to Elgar #2, Menuhin with the RPO. I rarely hear this, so now there's a good excuse.


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> I've listened to this symphony a few times, but not for a while so it will be good to revisit it this weekend. I'll be listening to:
> 
> View attachment 75326
> 
> ...


Going with this one too.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Mahlerian said:


> Not really very familiar with this work. I'll go with:
> 
> BBC National Orchestra of Wales/Hickox


This version for me also


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Not a big Elgar fan and I don't know this work, but I'll let Andrew Davis sell me on it.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

First time to hear it.







Adrian Boult and the London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I've already planned a day of English music tomorrow. So it's a nice coincidence that it's an English composer for tomorrow's Saturday symphony. I've planned a day of English music because it's been 40 years to the day I emigrated from England with my family. I've been here in Canada a long time, but I still sort of identify myself as English.

In my CD collection is
Jeffery Tate and the LSO. While I've had this CD a long time, neither symphony has inspired me. But I'll give it another listen tomorrow. 
View attachment 75347


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

^^^ Elgar simply rules.

Also, check out this fool's recent reflection somewhere around here, *BUT ONLY AFTER YOU ARE FAMILIAR AND COMFORTABLE WITH THE PIECE IN YOUR OWN OPINION*.....:



Avey said:


> _Rarely, rarely comest thou, Spirit of Delight!_
> 
> I was just relistening to his *Second Symphony* tonight.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Barenboim & Berlin Staatskapelle


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

I'll go with my home orchestra again - it helps as I know their style so can make a better assessment of what I feel about the music.

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Vasily Petrenko, conductor 2014

I might choose another just for comparison London Philharmonic with Solti 1975


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

I really like the RLPO version - it is the first time I have heard this Symphony - do any of you agree that there is a hint of Dvorak Cello Concerto in the 1st movement?


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

Not overly familiar with Elgar's symphonies.

Slatkin/London


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Avey said:


> ... Mark 86 in the second movement is like the pinnacle of my past four years. Totally personal, I realize, but every time I hear this music, and quite particularly, this very measure, I am put into a place of peace and true joy. Thus, my fascination with the work previously. For now, however, just some specific comments to share.:


For those of us with lesser (well, non-existent) score-reading talents, would you care to highlight which moment you're referring to, perhaps with a youtube link and time mark?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Elgar*: Symphony 2, w. David Bell, organ/LPO/Handley. Recorded April 2/3, 1980, Watford Town Hall. Organ recorded in St. Augustine's, Kilburn. Recording Engineer: Mr. Bear aka Mike Clements. Digitally remastered 1988 at Abbey Road Studios.


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

A new symphony for me, only familiar with the Enigma Variations, so this is a treat.

Going with Solti and the London Philharmonic, my first streaming option.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Skilmarilion said:


> For those of us with lesser (well, non-existent) score-reading talents, would you care to highlight which moment you're referring to, perhaps with a youtube link and time mark?


The second climax!

@ 11:15

@ 35:50


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

perhaps elgar is not so bad....


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Herrenvolk said:


> perhaps elgar is not so bad....


Oh, but who was spreading that rumor?!


----------

